# Dark Rock Pro C1 mit AM4 kompartibel (ggf. mit AM4-Montagekit)?



## dustyjerk (9. November 2020)

Hallo,

ich frage mich, ob auch der etwas betagte Dark Rock Pro C1 auf einer AM4-Plattform montierbar ist. Es gibt ja Montagekits, aber genau dieses Modell ist dort nicht aufgeführt. Ist das nur auf Grund des Alters, oder ist der tatsächlich komplett inkompartibel?

Danke!


----------



## be quiet! Support (10. November 2020)

Hallo,
teils/teils.
Der C1 Kühler hat keine Freigabe für die Nutzung mit dem AM4 Kit. Dieser ist nicht getestet und der Anpressdruck kann ausserhalb der AMD Spezifikationen liegen.
Daher, selbst wenn dieses physisch an den Kühler passt, unterstützen wir dieses nicht.

VG

Marco


----------

